# Pink 18650 sold for R75 - PLEASE DONT BUY THEM!



## Chukin'Vape

Hi Guys,

There is currently a huge discussion happening with the vendor VapeMix - they are selling 18650's for R75 on their site. The Vendor has not been able to provide any specifications let alone the continuous ampere discharge on this cell.

Until we have these specs - please dont buy these batteries

For more info on this discussion check this thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pink-battery-specs.t38628/

Also find the actual product here:
http://vapemix.co.za/index.php?id_product=41&controller=product

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Chukin'Vape said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> There is currently a huge discussion happening with the vendor VapeMix - they are selling 18650's for R75 on their site. The Vendor has not been able to provide any specifications let alone the, continuous ampere discharge on this cell.
> 
> Until we have these specs - please dont buy these batteries
> 
> For more info on this discussion check this thread:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pink-battery-specs.t38628/


Shot - maybe include a link to product here as well?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium

Overpriced, used to be R30

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 15


----------



## BioHAZarD

Strontium said:


> Overpriced, used to be R30


LMFAO

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Caramia

Strontium said:


> Overpriced, used to be R30


Shyte, sorry guys, it seems that was my doing, as per their response to my post

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## BioHAZarD

Caramia said:


> Shyte, sorry guys, it seems that was my doing, as per their response to my post


@Caramia

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

What's absolutely boggles my mind is that they just don't see what is wrong with all this

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## BioHAZarD

BumbleBee said:


> What's absolutely boggles my mind is that they just don't see what is wrong with all this


Who knows maybe she blew her face off testing the battery in a mech  maybe after the hospital visit the reality will sink in

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Caramia said:


> Shyte, sorry guys, it seems that was my doing, as per their response to my post


Ja @Caramia now my kids wont get milk cause I need extra R45 for batts

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia

incredible_hullk said:


> Ja @Caramia now my kids wont get milk cause I need extra R45 for batts


Sorry @incredible_hullk . I would have brought you a cow, but the taxis...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

BumbleBee said:


> What's absolutely boggles my mind is that they just don't see what is wrong with all this


All of us were literally gobsmacked with the series of events.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stillwaters

What gets to me is their total indifference to the seriousness of the problem

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## craigb

@Scott, would you mind adding a non binding legal opinion? 

Of interest would be the validity of the Ts&Cs in light of the as yet to be determined authenticity of the batteries. Authenticity of course referring to a) are they 18650 batteries or other types of battery repackaged, b) are they capable of handling the advertised 20A current as advertised. 

Looking forward to what our resident legal beagle has to say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

for the loved ones that will be lost...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gersh

Can I play devils advocate here and ask a few questions: 

-who tested these batteries 
-what proof is there that these will actually explode/vent 
-does authentic batteries not vent
-all those batteries venting on social media , were they "fakes" 
-is anybody willing to test , instead of bashing 
-is it so far fetched to think that a "fake" can be just as good as "authentic" . 


-but most importantly who's willing to test . Lol. Look I'd test but I have one device 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cespian

Gersh said:


> Can I play devils advocate here and ask a few questions:
> 
> -who tested these batteries
> -what proof is there that these will actually explode/vent
> -does authentic batteries not vent
> -all those batteries venting on social media , were they "fakes"
> -is anybody willing to test , instead of bashing
> -is it so far fetched to think that a "fake" can be just as good as "authentic" .
> 
> 
> -but most importantly who's willing to test . Lol. Look I'd test but I have one device
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is not the point though bro. They do not know anything about the batteries. That is what we have been trying to find out. They ASSUME it is 20A. And what is 20A? Max or Continuous... They dont even know what the chemistry is (ICR/IMR etc). So a test is absolutely pointless because who knows what to test for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Gersh said:


> Can I play devils advocate here and ask a few questions:
> 
> -who tested these batteries
> -what proof is there that these will actually explode/vent
> -does authentic batteries not vent
> -all those batteries venting on social media , were they "fakes"
> -is anybody willing to test , instead of bashing
> -is it so far fetched to think that a "fake" can be just as good as "authentic" .
> 
> 
> -but most importantly who's willing to test . Lol. Look I'd test but I have one device
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does one test the CDR of an 18650?

My battery charger can test the capacity, but not the CDR unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

THink this is a case for detective Mooch

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Anneries

PsyCLown said:


> How does one test the CDR of an 18650?



Have a read here: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/my-cell-testing-equipment-and-setup.7431/ for setup

and HERE for testing method: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/whats-done-for-each-cell-test.7433/ 


Battery Mooch is the go to guy for actual battery stats. He have debunked alot of claims and actually shown that the 30Qs where under-rated by Samsung.

Edited to add the actual testing method.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Mooch is the only guy who could test this. The supplier specs are meaningless. Tesiyi will tell you that their battery is 40A. Mooch will tell you it's 25A. Who do you think I'm going to believe?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cespian

Surely Vape Mix cannot be serious with their last post. 

"Hey guys, I once drove my car at 256km/h on a national road. I didnt die. Because of my experience, I deem it completely safe to travel at those speeds all the time."

Because who needs logic anyways right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb

Cespian said:


> Surely Vape Mix cannot be serious with their last post.
> 
> "Hey guys, I once drove my car at 256km/h on a national road. I didnt die. Because of my experience, I deem it completely safe to travel at those speeds all the time."
> 
> Because who needs logic anyways right.



And there's a good chance the car was a BMVW with a fortroen engine. 

Oh and it had a 150km/h limiter, but the reported limit setting was 300.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DanielSLP

And the thread gets locked so we can't even tell them, that's not how this works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb

DanielSLP said:


> And the thread gets locked so we can't even tell them, that's not how this works.



It's their area, they can do as they please. They can't lock this thread though. 

Sad thing is, if they just acknowledge that they got screwed by their supplier, the whole community would support them and be on their side. 

This hardegat attitude is the biggest problem. 

PS. @Vape Mix, on a regulated mod, the resistance of your coils is irrelevant. You should not be selling batteries as you obviously do not have enough product knowledge to safely do so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Cespian

craigb said:


> And there's a good chance the car was a BMVW with a fortroen engine.
> 
> Oh and it had a 150km/h limiter, but the reported limit setting was 300.



Dont forget the drums for back brakes, ling long tyres on 13 inch wheels, 60mm drop but because the springs are finished, a casette player in front with a CD shuttle in the boot and a set of di hanging on the rear view mirror.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Well that wasn't handled well...Brand destroyed... Mba text book stuff

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy

Scary that a vendor has such little product knowledge. Asks forum for expert opinion that's appalling. I now know not to buy from these guys cause they don't really know what they are selling. The vendor is reckless and are willing to use potentially dangerous items in their own mod,thats fine but i feel sorry for the customers who have little knowledge buying these batteries cause they don't know any better. Irresponsible behaviour in the chase for profits, is why regulations will be put into place with regards to vaping in the future. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

And to add...as a avid Gumtree user,I reported them a few times for spamming up pages with the same ad in every suburb of SA.Okay that was kinda off topic,cant believe the arrogance they have regarding batt safety,its like saying I dont have to worry about muzzle safety on my gun I blocked the barrel with some prestik.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Chukin'Vape this vendor has no comments regarding these batteries, they have shown they don't care about us vapers and choose money over our safety.

We all make mistakes i wish the vendor would own up and say sorry guys we are holding these batteries back and sending them for testing one we get all the specs we will carry on selling them with the correct specs (if they are determined safe for use in a vaping device)

And that would have made every one happy.....
But no they chose to increase the price of a piece sh!t battery (which i wouldnt even take for free) and carry on selling them and choose to ignore everyones posts.

@Vape Mix just a little life lesson- you lay the bed you sleep in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

All I can say is good luck - they have acted in a childish , irresponsible manner. 

In my books - not a supporting vendor. Probably the worst vendor experience I have had on the forum

Guess some players are just here for a quick buck!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

I think the situation warrants the use of napalm. Same as with the taxi drivers today. Stupid bloody idiots the lot of them.

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## spiv

If they can't give us specifics... I say they should prove it. 
They should put it in a mech with a 0.25ohm build (just under 17A draw) and make a video of them vaping it. 
But they won't. They know it's not safe.

Yet they tell us it's safe, and go out the longest warning I've ever seen on the site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

Looks like the vendor locked the original thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314

Send to Mooch!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

The guy Fawkes song is ringing in my head right now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Scott

craigb said:


> @Scott, would you mind adding a non binding legal opinion?
> 
> Of interest would be the validity of the Ts&Cs in light of the as yet to be determined authenticity of the batteries. Authenticity of course referring to a) are they 18650 batteries or other types of battery repackaged, b) are they capable of handling the advertised 20A current as advertised.
> 
> Looking forward to what our resident legal beagle has to say


I have been following the thread but must openly admit I am to much of a novice to express any opinion relating to the safety or otherwise of the battery itself. On the other hand when one professes to be an expert in a particular field which vape stores do by implication when electing their field of business then they have an inherent obligation to take all reasonable steps to ensure their products are safe and meet the minimum requirements ; especially safety when making a product available for sale. IF one of these batteries fails and causes injury or worse they will most certainly be liable if it can be proved that they did not take all precautions to acquaint themselves of the products suitability for the purpose for which it was sold. This liability would extend to both civil and criminal prosecution. To give an example: A motor dealership that advertises a vehicle for sale while there are concerns' about that vehicle's braking capacity would be liable in the event of an accident if they hadn't taken all reasonable steps to have the brake system checked and verified to be safe. From what I understand this vendor is clearly not certain of any specifications or other capacity relating to these batteries and therefore would be considered grossly negligent if one of them fails and is found to have been unfit for the purpose for which it was sold. I believe they are playing with fire and I just pray none of our members gets burnt!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 8 | Useful 1


----------



## craigb

Scott said:


> I have been following the thread but must openly admit I am to much of a novice to express any opinion relating to the safety or otherwise of the battery itself. On the other hand when one professes to be an expert in a particular field which vape stores do by implication when electing their field of business then they have an inherent obligation to take all reasonable steps to ensure their products are safe and meet the minimum requirements ; especially safety when making a product available for sale. IF one of these batteries fails and causes injury or worse they will most certainly be liable if it can be proved that they did not take all precautions to acquaint themselves of the products suitability for the purpose for which it was sold. This liability would extend to both civil and criminal prosecution. To give an example: A motor dealership that advertises a vehicle for sale while there are concerns' about that vehicle's braking capacity would be liable in the event of an accident if they hadn't taken all reasonable steps to have the brake system checked and verified to be safe. From what I understand this vendor is clearly not certain of any specifications or other capacity relating to these batteries and therefore would be considered grossly negligent if one of them fails and is found to have been unfit for the purpose for which it was sold. I believe they are playing with fire and I just pray none of our members gets burnt!


Thank you very much @Scott. That does go to show that we are not just ragging on the vendor for the fun of it, but it is also in their best interest to get their ducks in a row.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

Fcuk those guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Scott

Scott said:


> I have been following the thread but must openly admit I am to much of a novice to express any opinion relating to the safety or otherwise of the battery itself. On the other hand when one professes to be an expert in a particular field which vape stores do by implication when electing their field of business then they have an inherent obligation to take all reasonable steps to ensure their products are safe and meet the minimum requirements ; especially safety when making a product available for sale. IF one of these batteries fails and causes injury or worse they will most certainly be liable if it can be proved that they did not take all precautions to acquaint themselves of the products suitability for the purpose for which it was sold. This liability would extend to both civil and criminal prosecution. To give an example: A motor dealership that advertises a vehicle for sale while there are concerns' about that vehicle's braking capacity would be liable in the event of an accident if they hadn't taken all reasonable steps to have the brake system checked and verified to be safe. From what I understand this vendor is clearly not certain of any specifications or other capacity relating to these batteries and therefore would be considered grossly negligent if one of them fails and is found to have been unfit for the purpose for which it was sold. I believe they are playing with fire and I just pray none of our members gets burnt!


I want to add that in so far as terms and conditions is concerned it must be borne in mind that a seller can't hide behind"use at your own risk" where their negligence compounded the risk by not taking all steps to satisfy themselves the product they selling is safe if used according to it's design and specific purpose. There is plenty of case law on this point where suppliers and manufacturer's have been held liable despite these clauses' in their conditions of sale. One can never hide or escape from ones own negligence.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6 | Useful 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

So basically to the vendor what @Scott is very eloquently saying is - adios, we want vendors who care

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Anneries

Could we post the link to the original post, the locked on, on social media as far and wide as possible. I know there is alot of vaping pages and groups. Not all people vaping is active on this forum. 
Just a question. Not sure about legal implication or page rules. But I feel the public should be warned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Tracy, the self styled "queen of vape" and owner of @Vape Mix has really dropped the ball and missed a golden opportunity. Instead of treating a genuine query in an informative and professional manner, gets all defensive in her "ignorance" despite efforts to help and guide her.

At least those who have been following this on both threads are aware of the ethics of this vendor and are able to make an informed decision before dealing with them. Unfortunately there are many other vapers who are not on the forum and will be taken in by unethical advertising and offers made by this "vendor", putting their lives in danger.

Interesting to note as well that their posts relating to increasing their costs and driving at speed have both been deleted.

They should change their slogan from "making vaping easy" to "Making vaping even more dangerous - an adrenaline rush for everyone".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Scott said:


> I want to add that in so far as terms and conditions is concerned it must be borne in mind that a seller can't hide behind"use at your own risk" where their negligence compounded the risk by not taking all steps to satisfy themselves the product they selling is safe if used according to it's design and specific purpose. There is plenty of case law on this point where suppliers and manufacturer's have been held liable despite these clauses' in their conditions of sale. One can never hide or escape from ones own negligence.


Exactly. It'd be like a car dealer selling a Kuga saying "well I drove it around the block once and it didn't catch fire, so it's completely safe".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands

@Vape Mix 
Members are only trying to point out the dangers of selling these batteries, why not pull these from our web site till you are sure they are save? Surely that would not hurt your business by removing a suspect product from your line.
Many customers will not read the warning labels or terms and conditions and will rely on your knowledge and expertise as a vendor to guide there decisions in making a purchase. 
By saying "We have tested them in our mods as per previous post, we are very happy with what we have tested so far.. On one is forced to buy these products and using the product myself is testament that I feel its safe..." is by no means a real test of any kind and "I feel its safe" is like saying i feel lucky and will be winning the lotto this week.
Feelings is not science and I do understand that proper battery testing might not be possible for you.
I can only ask that you pull these batteries from your site and stop using them yourself.
If your supplier cant provide you with the necessary specks of these batteries to make an informed decision, sell something ells that you are confident in and have the specks to back it up.
No one got hurt yet and lets keep it that way.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## boxerulez

hands said:


> @Vape Mix
> Members are only trying to point out the dangers of selling these batteries, why not pull these from our web site till you are sure they are save? Surely that would not hurt your business by removing a suspect product from your line.
> Many customers will not read the warning labels or terms and conditions and will rely on your knowledge and expertise as a vendor to guide there decisions in making a purchase.
> By saying "We have tested them in our mods as per previous post, we are very happy with what we have tested so far.. On one is forced to buy these products and using the product myself is testament that I feel its safe..." is by no means a real test of any kind and "I feel its safe" is like saying i feel lucky and will be winning the lotto this week.
> Feelings is not science and I do understand that proper battery testing might not be possible for you.
> I can only ask that you pull these batteries from your site and stop using them yourself.
> If your supplier cant provide you with the necessary specks of these batteries to make an informed decision, sell something ells that you are confident in and have the specks to back it up.
> No one got hurt yet and lets keep it that way.


it seems as if they bought a shitload of them....

they now know its kak...but unwilling to take a loss... (at the expense of customer safety)

someone with no background knowledge of vaping have no business running a vape shop... As much as it pains me its people like this that will cause severe regulation down the line.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hardtail1969

Lmao, on a side note, had a interesting run in at a local market, with a vendor selling these and browns/chocs... 

I questioned him, as to what they are for, and he, in broken english, explained that they are for flashlights, eciggarettes etc.

So, i picked em up, and had a good squiz at the codes/lettering on them, and asked if they were genuine or clone?

His puzzled reaction, told me more than a library...

Not that the price @70.00 per batt, including a battery case wasn't enough of a giveaway.

Now, i just wonder, how many this particular gent has sold?

How many 70 buck bombs are floating around out there.

And what will happen when one goes bang, and it ends up on the news locally.

But i guess at the end of the day, it is about human greed.

Two kinds:
The greed on thepart of the seller, hoping that people will buy their fake product, and make him money

And greed on the part of the buyer, who knows batteries are expensive, and this deal is just to good to pass up on.



Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Scott

Anneries said:


> Could we post the link to the original post, the locked on, on social media as far and wide as possible. I know there is alot of vaping pages and groups. Not all people vaping is active on this forum.
> Just a question. Not sure about legal implication or page rules. But I feel the public should be warned.


Publishing the link on social media would not attract any form of liability in the form of defamation provided the information published is true and in the public interest. In this particular case we would be fine on both fronts. What I would warn against is publishing any of the thread comments which are aimed at the integrity or honesty of the vendor. I personally believe we have every right to warn the inexperienced vape enthusiast who doesn't have the privilege of being privy to the expertise available on our forum. These batteries have the potential to be extremely dangerous or even fatal if they fail.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pink-batteries-update.t38748/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Strontium

Here's their response:

Interesting how you guys only read what you want.. "SHIT LOAD OF MONEY SPENT ON CONCENTRATES SO THAT WE COULD GET THEM AT LOW PRICE AND PASS IT ON TO THE END USERS" not on batteries... THEN I said batteries were SAMPLES we got one box of 50... READ THE POSTS... Also until tested and proven that the batteries are shit and unsafe how the F do you assume they are, because of price? SERIOUS.. now if you have more kak to say call me SAMUEL 0823371182 THIS SUBJECT IS NOW CLOSED..

Awesome huh?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Strontium said:


> Here's their response:
> 
> Interesting how you guys only read what you want.. "SHIT LOAD OF MONEY SPENT ON CONCENTRATES SO THAT WE COULD GET THEM AT LOW PRICE AND PASS IT ON TO THE END USERS" not on batteries... THEN I said batteries were SAMPLES we got one box of 50... READ THE POSTS... Also until tested and proven that the batteries are shit and unsafe how the F do you assume they are, because of price? SERIOUS.. now if you have more kak to say call me SAMUEL 0823371182 THIS SUBJECT IS NOW CLOSED..
> 
> Awesome huh?


Where was that?
EDIT: Oh, just saw in the other thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Kak attitude really...I will make sure no one I know ever supports them as its unsafe...Might buy a clone for a steal,a clone that will steal your hand or face...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pink-batteries-update.t38748/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

Jp1905 said:


> Kak attitude really...I will make sure no one I know ever supports them as its unsafe...Might buy a clone for a steal,a clone that will steal your hand or face...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're a joke, the sooner they go bankrupt the better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SparMan

My oh my, I've never seen someone get so angry that their name changes from Tracy to Samuel, astounding!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 14


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Wow, just wow. How. In. The . Hell does a business respond with such a cocky attitude. Its disgusting. If the company i work for respond to a potential client like this, we would be shut down. Im at a loss for words

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Welcome to HNTRAB101E - How Not To Run A Business. Semester one, Lesson one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lingogrey

Anneries said:


> Could we post the link to the original post, the locked on, on social media as far and wide as possible. I know there is alot of vaping pages and groups. Not all people vaping is active on this forum.
> Just a question. Not sure about legal implication or page rules. But I feel the public should be warned.





Scott said:


> Publishing the link on social media would not attract any form of liability in the form of defamation provided the information published is true and in the public interest. In this particular case we would be fine on both fronts. What I would warn against is publishing any of the thread comments which are aimed at the integrity or honesty of the vendor. I personally believe we have every right to warn the inexperienced vape enthusiast who doesn't have the privilege of being privy to the expertise available on our forum. These batteries have the potential to be extremely dangerous or even fatal if they fail.


Although VapeMix have ceased the sale of these batteries for now, I think that what other members have claimed in the 'update' thread - that they might sell them again when the uproar have calmed down - might be possible. Leaving a review on their Facebook page ( https://www.facebook.com/pg/vapesupplies/reviews/?ref=page_internal ) might be one of the ways to discourage unsuspecting buyers from possibly harming themselves.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bush Vaper

SparMan said:


> My oh my, I've never seen someone get so angry that their name changes from Tracy to Samuel, astounding!


Brilliant bro lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90

Check out her status....
A pure example of how little she actually cares! 
Probably still selling them offline.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Jono90 said:


> Check out her status....
> A pure example of how little she actually cares!
> Probably still selling them offline.


Ironically the typo is more accurate. "Business is a threat". Damn right it's a threat to unsuspecting vapers.
Unfortunately there most certainly is such a thing as bad publicity. Just as there is a notorious difference between "famous" and "infamous".
As long as the damn firesticks aren't listed online, I feel we have at least made a positive difference - albeit temporary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jono90

Well if "Publicity" is what shes after, Then nothing like memes of bloody disfigured faces does the job.
Lets just hope that they aren't being sold still but I have my doubts. 
Someone should call them and ask: Do you have any 18650 cells for sale?? I wonder what the reply will be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Jono90 said:


> Well if "Publicity" is what shes after, Then nothing like memes of bloody disfigured faces does the job.
> Lets just hope that they aren't being sold still but I have my doubts.
> Someone should call them and ask: Do you have any 18650 cells for sale?? I wonder what the reply will be.


I get the idea they're not a walk-in shop, so at least the risk is minimised a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90

That could be the case. However i think the attention raised on the forum could of promoted traffic to their website and i can imagine that many people will still be drawn to their extremely cheap price, We all love a bargain. Get 2 Batteries for less than the price of 1. 
And i also think many people will believe that we full of crap and we just going on for nothing.
Traffic is traffic at the end of the day. 
But hopefully most people will see this thread and the countless other sources of battery safety and will act accordingly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## umzungu

Back up for sale....
https://vapemix.co.za/batteries-chargers/145-samsung-30q-18650-3000mah.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian

umzungu said:


> Back up for sale....
> https://vapemix.co.za/batteries-chargers/145-samsung-30q-18650-3000mah.html



Different battery bro, the batteries in topic weren't branded.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

R145 for a Samsung pinkie I can believe. It's a cheap price but not "come on, it must be fake" cheap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cespian

RichJB said:


> R145 for a Samsung pinkie I can believe. It's a cheap price but not "come on, it must be fake" cheap.



Definitely agree with that. The price is not off at all. Plenty local guys selling them for R140 each. Vaporize.co.za has em for R550 for a set of 4 (R137 each).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanielSLP

Still won't do business with a company that has such terrible ethics

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## NielJoubert

Jp1905 said:


> Kak attitude really...I will make sure no one I know ever supports them as its unsafe...Might buy a clone for a steal,a clone that will steal your hand or face...


Not trying to derail the thread, but did anyone see the clone starter kits they are selling? They had a Pico for R350, still have iJust2 for R250 and a SubBoxMini for R375

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Will never buy anything from this vendor no matter the price

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## aktorsyl

BioHAZarD said:


> Will never buy anything from this vendor no matter the price
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Agreed. They wanted fame, they got it now. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

aktorsyl said:


> Agreed. They wanted fame, they got it now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


More like infamy

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

BioHAZarD said:


> More like infamy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Yes. I was paraphrasing 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

aktorsyl said:


> Yes. I was paraphrasing
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

The website seems to be down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wikus

umzungu said:


> Back up for sale....
> https://vapemix.co.za/batteries-chargers/145-samsung-30q-18650-3000mah.html


Thanks for the headsup those arent fakes, will put my order in thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

